# Hair Stylist Job



## gohairstylist (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All,
I just registered on this forum and interested to working in Dubai.
I am 37year old an experienced Italian hairdresser highly motivated, friendly, reliable, honest . Now I leave in ITALY . I want change my life in DUBAI
Anyone can help for IT related jobs in dubai?
Thanks alot.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

if u are a hairdresser why are you searching for IT jobs,i didnt know they are related... 

you can check the gulfnews in the beauty section

good luck...


----------



## gohairstylist (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Moraldo for the reply.


----------

